# Best day time trail camera pics of big bucks



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm about 3weeks away from getting my cameras, this should be a good thread.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll play...

























:darkbeer: .... Someone needs a better fence..


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

found me some more...done posting...ready to view others now..:darkbeer:


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Still diggin for a few more!!


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Not the biggest, but I thought he was posing good for the camera.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great bucks!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

all basically velvet pics from this past year...


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

right after a decent snow storm up at camp. love the picture because you can see camp in the background. we also pulled up to camp for our weekend hunt about 2 hours after this picture


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Thumbs up*

GREAT THREAD - can't wait to see what's to come.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Big 8


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*Ttt*

Some MD deer


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

another nice one


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

coupel of nice ones in there and a big cull on the left.


----------



## MDHunter70 (May 27, 2008)

Awesome PICs. Very nice little honey holes you all have set up...


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Only saw this big 6 pt. from my treestand once during daylight;but have alot of camera pictures of it.










The nice looking buck seen here is standing 10 yards from the base of my treestand.It was opening day,and I was at another location....figures










This big 8 pt.showed up a few times during daylight,but never when I was around.


----------



## cbhorns (Nov 15, 2008)

Some Arkansas deer


































not huge deer by any stretch but decent bucks for where I come from


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

PAstringking said:


> right after a decent snow storm up at camp. love the picture because you can see camp in the background. we also pulled up to camp for our weekend hunt about 2 hours after this picture


Awesome pic man!


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

rut said:


> Only saw this big 6 pt. from my treestand once during daylight;but have alot of camera pictures of it.


That's a beast 6'er!


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

got this sad daddy, also a arkansas deer.


----------



## brl (Oct 7, 2009)

From last month.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

These are my best daytime pics from a couple of seasons ago. These were taken within 50yds of my house too!










This one is a little blurry....


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

brl said:


> From last month.


that dude has some MASS

even when the velvet falls...he will be a massive buck:darkbeer:


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

sethjamto said:


> These are my best daytime pics from a couple of seasons ago. These were taken within 50yds of my house too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, looking at those dates and times, you should have been in the stand!


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

great pics guys... keep them coming


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

NCMFX said:


>


man that is freakin awsome, wish my camp had a albino or pibald deer.


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a few


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like to see more of that last one if you have them! Crazy right side!


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

sethjamto said:


> I'd like to see more of that last one if you have them! Crazy right side!


Here ya go


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Couple smaller ones


















Earless hog. :wink:


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is mine!


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

one from last year


----------



## PYShane (Jul 14, 2010)

Some great pics...keep em coming!!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some of my favorite daytime pics. Especially the first one in the snow.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

those are some pigs I doubt that I'll have any that big on my cam when I go check it but maybe


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just a couple


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome pics guys im looking for some good ones of mine right now


----------



## millertime89 (Oct 27, 2009)

There's some real tanker bucks in there.. props


----------



## OHMonsters (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## OHMonsters (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the pictures of the bucks in the snow. It's so humid and nasty out out now that I'm lusting for another day like that.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Mathew,
We seem to have albino's every season, I watched that one in a cutover all bow season as well as rifle. Never saw her the next season, last year we had an albino spike that we saw all summer then he disappeared, probably poached. For several years there was a slighltly larger 6 point then he turned into an 8 point albino that we never did get, don't know where that one went either.

It seems very few of them make it year to year, don't know if they're easier for predators to get or they get poached or are just unhealthy due to genetics. They are easy to spot in a cutover or field though!


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hollywood*

I lost a bunch of my pics (accidentally deleted) recently, but here's one of a 5 year old that will be a great shooter next year. Nicknamed "Hollywood" because he loves getting in front of the camera. He is blind in his left eye (you can see the white clouding)...probably gouged out in a fight.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking at these pictures gives me more of an incentive to hunt midday!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

nice pics guys


----------



## JRM6868 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

treestand is 25 yards away. hunted it the day before he started to show up during the day time.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I like seeing the time stamps on these photos taken in Oct and Nov. Makes me motivated to stay in the stand all day.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

middle georgia


----------



## redrider88 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> Looking at these pictures gives me more of an incentive to hunt midday!


yea i was thinking the same thing


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

JRM6868 said:


>



:mg::mg: man thats a swomp donkey!!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Not the biggest, but I thought he was posing good for the camera.


My new background. Sweet pic.


----------



## bkoch (Jul 28, 2009)

IR pictures but still during shooting light and yes the time is off on my camera. HAHA Screen went out!


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Not only does Ohio have giant deer, they move during daylight hours.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Wow Mathew.... That is a great buck. I love the curve down in his main beam.*

Thanks for all the great pictures guys. Can't wait to get out there!! Trail cameras are awesome.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the best one I have.....I hope he is still out there, but no pics of him yet this year.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

:darkbeer: Don't let it die


----------



## t_eagen13 (Jun 13, 2006)

I missed this guy during the 2008 Muzzleloader season, needless to say I was sick for a couple weeks. Got the picture of him a couple weeks after I missed and never saw him again.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> Looking at these pictures gives me more of an incentive to hunt midday!


This year I did just that, in 5 days I saw 9 shooters, all between the hours of 1 and 3pm. First 2 weeks of november, mid day is where its at.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

sneaky


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Still Alive This Year! Hopefully will have some pics of him!*


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Some great deer*

The Big Boy in July---P&Y buddy's pic


----------



## hunterthehunter (Jul 7, 2010)

jwdrummer01 said:


> *Still Alive This Year! Hopefully will have some pics of him!*


sweet deer. if he walked in front of me that would be his last step.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

*Last year*

Just put the camera back out last weekend - Can't wait to see him this year.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

this is one of the best threads going. amazing pics of these monsters dureing the day ! :darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsallday (Oct 17, 2009)

wow nice pix of these bucks is it me but most of these buck pix are taken at 7am-10:30am and 6pm-8pm if the time are right....this tells you alot to stay a little bit longer in your stand....great thread keep it going.....


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

48down said:


> sneaky


not too sneaky, you had your camera there didnt you...


----------



## blong04 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not huge, but the extra brow tine is pretty cool - hope to see him this year.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

I shot this one the second day of gun season.


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

This one came by me opening day but I had no shot.


----------



## RyanC (Jul 19, 2010)

split g2 this year


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

mathewsallday said:


> wow nice pix of these bucks is it me but most of these buck pix are taken at 7am-10:30am and 6pm-8pm if the time are right....this tells you alot to stay a little bit longer in your stand....great thread keep it going.....


Here's what I've been noticing, a lot of pics in the middle of the day. 12-2. You always read about big bucks coming out in the mid-part of the day and until now I never REALLY believed it. I have hunted between 11 & 2 on occassion with no luck but the more I read this thread, the more I am convincing myself to sit all day.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigerngabesbuck (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a buck we call D9.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here are a few of mine over the last couple of years. Nothing special but some good Pennsylvania mountain buck.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a lot of history with this deer, passed him in 06, 07 and could have spit on him in 09 when he walked under me. This pic is from 08. A neighbor shot him about a mile away late muzz this past season.


----------



## briggd (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry, but I couldn't have held off on that one. NO WAY!! You are nuts!


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

briggd said:


> Sorry, but I couldn't have held off on that one. NO WAY!! You are nuts!


He had a split brow too last year in 09. I guessed him low 60s. I had just watched him fight off 6 other bucks for 10 minutes over a hot doe that just sat down in the middle of a field when she realized she had nowhere to go. The other bucks would shoot in trying to get her on her feet and he'd fight them off. Probably the coolest thing I've ever seen in the whitetail woods, then he walked right at me and under my stand walking with the tail that he had earned. Loved that buck. I did shoot a typical 6x6 that scored about the same that I had never seen before.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

TTT great thread!


----------



## BigBuckKiller08 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Day pics*

Day pics


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*heres a few to keep it going*

Ohio bucks


----------



## aghenn (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are a few from our land.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*I don't have a trailcam but.......*

Here is the best daytime pic I have of a monster blacktail buck...in Northern Ca.:mg:He is huge.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Not my biggest daytime buck pic but one of my favorites. At a trail intersection in the oaks. I can smell the woods and get that fall feeling just looking at this one...












I chased this guy for a couple years. He was always a day ahead of me...





















Daytime video of a buck working a scrape....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Got a few more for 2010!!*

Here is a nice solid 8 and a really nice 10... Can't decide if I should give him one more year (thats if I see him in the day time)

This camera is at the base of my stand... no attractant on the ground (sand in the pic)... This is a natural travel route!!


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

12:47 Pm


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW!!!! that a 6x6???!!! from what I can see he looks perfect! great shot!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My favorite from 09' (notice the two butting heads in the background)


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Not the biggets but I thought it was cool VA pic.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

From 10' i just love how this photo gives just enough info to make you want to see it all. anticipation!


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is another - Not a great pic but a nice 12pt.


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pics guys, hopefully I have some of my own in another week


----------



## RUTIN (Aug 19, 2008)

These are infrared all the time pics, notice both giants in the last pic!
















Check out the far left fence row buck and the giant behind the tree!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

This thread isn't making the wait even harder


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pics RUTIN.... Some nice deer!! I like the wide one with the brows the fork in on each side. 

October 1st can't come soon enough!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*one more just before last light*

This is one of my favorites!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

2 days before he took one of my slick tricks.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*close up....*

Hope he gives me the pass this year...


----------



## uscgbuck (Jul 22, 2010)

*Love um*

Love the pics got some nice bucks y'all thanks


----------



## BowHunter0905 (Jul 31, 2010)

*This will be my first buck hopefully*


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Love the day time pics! Keep em coming!!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## twistedmetal (Jul 18, 2010)

mathew_ said:


> got this sad daddy, also a arkansas deer.


What kind of minerals are you using on this stump?


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I will play.


----------



## daled (May 11, 2009)

not the biggest yet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice! Buckbuster comes out to play with the double drop-tine! Nice buck..

fishfurlife.... you have a monster on your hands... have you gotten any pics of him this year?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

going to check the cameras tomorrow.......

I know there are some newly acquired day time shots out there... Let's see em!!!


----------



## bowhuntingfever (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

twistedmetal said:


> What kind of minerals are you using on this stump?


no minerals just a 50# bag of salt from the local feed store, we have some huge salt licks on our club, they go crazy for that stuff this time of year, they will eat the stump out of the ground.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathew - Just salt? Do you add any trace mineral?? Thats awesome!


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

smokecity said:


> Mathew - Just salt? Do you add any trace mineral?? Thats awesome!


yea man just plain old salt from the feed store, the deer seem to like it alot better after the rain has pritty much washed the salt threw, they dont like it as much when there is standing salt. but yeah they love it, if you find a big stump and poor a bag of salt on it you wont beleive whut it will look like in a year or two! i might have to try some kind of minerals some time, might get even more pictures.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a couple.


----------



## FULLATTACK (Jul 19, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Here is the best daytime pic I have of a monster blacktail buck...in Northern Ca.:mg:He is huge.


wow nice buck! i had no idea black tails got that big or looked so much like mule deer. huh learn something new every day.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

We don't grow em as big down here as most I've seen in the thread.

This is from a new place for me last year. Hope to see bigger deer this year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

looks like a pretty tall 8! That bottom pic is cool.... tight little basket buck


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Didn't make it to the camera today. Hopefully tomorrow....

Oct 1 is getting closer!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*a few*


































in the background


----------



## CTodd (Aug 4, 2009)

*Nice Buck*

We slept in this morning because all the activity was mid day. This camera was 20 yards from my son's bow stand. He wanted to go early that morning. He wasnt happy.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

fishfurlife said:


> I will play.


:faint:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*last year*

daytime


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

12-ringer said:


>


lmaoo!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*No good close up pics this week*

I didn't have any close up shots this week. I did get a few of three bucks crossing the river. 

The bank of the river is 31 yards from my ladder stand. I'd take that shot all year!!! Hopefully I can catch em on the 1st


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

any updates this week?? we are getting closer!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*One more 4x4.. think he needs a few more years*

I have a new buck that showed up four days in a row last week.

He will be a shooter in a year or two...

I also added a pic of a young buck who is a 4 on one side and a 2 on the other. He looks like half mule deer half whitetail. My brother shot a deer off the same property that was truly a mix.

could just be because he is young...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

anyone have some 2010 hardhorn updates?? checking my camera tomorrow hopefully


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lots of daytime activity last week....

Love the backscratchers on this guy




























Young eight











Wide nine point


----------



## indiana boy (Mar 12, 2007)

I like these 2. Look in the back ground and you can see my climbing sticks a mere 10 yrds away!









This is my number 1 target buck


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

indiana boy said:


> I like these 2. Look in the back ground and you can see my climbing sticks a mere 10 yrds away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he was sparring with rocky.
All nice pics on this thread. Got my heart pumping for the opener tomorrow.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

look close


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

These two are runnin together for now that will soon change :teeth:.


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

Before......









Two weeks later.....


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

*my nemisis!*

my nemisis


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

NOTHING like what you guys are seeing, but pretty good bucks for our area. This one posed for the camera :











This is a really good buck for our camp. Bigger than anything I've ever shot! Love the bent tine :










Closer view:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Some great bucks.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice buck SD - Wide ol boy!! 

These pictures never get old... October 1st needs to get here!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm looking for some hard horn day time updates here! Who is set up and ready for an Oct 1 opener?!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

nice!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

*couple nc bucks*

the ten will be a shooter this year and the little buck was just a good pic of him upclose and personal with the camera....


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Here are some better one from this summer:


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

bltiger said:


> Here are some better one from this summer:
> 
> View attachment 907246
> 
> ...


I'm speechless........Are those bucks from virginia?


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

If any of you need help "watching" for these bucks for "research" purposes let me know. My Hoyt and I will be there faster than a PSE omen....


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

here are a couple from last year


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

how many bucks do you see?


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

one more from last year


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

some from this year


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

BowHuntnRedneck said:


> I'm speechless........Are those bucks from virginia?


Yes! We are pretty excited about the season to say the least!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Some awesome pics!:darkbeer:

I have several pics of a typical 6x6 whitetail that will net above 190".:mg:

I have been threatened if I post them though.:embara:

With a little luck I will deflate him next month.....then I will be able to post pics.


----------



## vtec1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man these Ohio bucks are all studs! Everybody get the word out non-residents need to go there and hunt your butts off! jk.:wink:


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

bltiger said:


> Yes! We are pretty excited about the season to say the least!


Dude those deer are true giants anywhere in the country, they are clean typicals which make em even more impressive. Good luck this year keep us updated.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Virginia is starting to put out some nice deer the last couple of years! Thanks for the well wishes and good luck to you this season. Here are a few more that I didn't load up last time from this year!


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great Thread!! Very interesting to note the broad range in time of day that these bucks were photographed. I expected most of them to be early a.m. or evening, but there are pics from almost ALL hours of the daytime!


----------



## limitedlate55k (Sep 26, 2007)

I shot this buck 2nd day of season here in Southwest Missouri. Any guess on what he scored out of velvet?


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

This thread gets me PUMPED UP!!!!! Too bad I dont have bucks like any of these!:sad: Some giants on here for sure.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow!! Great updates! 

I might lose some sleep tonight!! Oct 1 here we come!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bltiger said:


> Here are some better one from this summer:
> 
> View attachment 907246
> 
> ...


Im moving to virginia! Wow!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Im moving to virginia! Wow!


I'll take that as a HUGE complement coming from someone from the Land of the Giants!


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a solid buck Dakota!! Good mass! You hunting for him this year? Should have some good scrape pics coming soon


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bltiger!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some monsters!!!! You have a hitlist about 5 deep! great pictures


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

smokecity said:


> That is a solid buck Dakota!! Good mass! You hunting for him this year? Should have some good scrape pics coming soon


just trying to help a buddy get on him. He actually lives right behind my house.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice! A good ol backyard buck. Good luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone getting some pre rut activity on CAM? Share!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

this thread has caused me a bit of excitement!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*4x5 muley decided to show up!*

I just checked onf of my cameras and it appears the rut has a 4x5 muley on the property!

I have never seen him before! Huge body!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Crazy to think about putting cameras out here pretty soon. 

I'll be looking for some good early season pics that show velvet and growth... Is it Oct 1st again???


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I know not quite during the day but...


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

We call him scarface 140. hopefully next season hell be scarface 160! literally and hour after i hung the cam. gonna be a beast next year. hope he keeps the split brow.

PS walked into the woods with my sneakers and jeans. pics were in late december!


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

here is on old pict


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

DUDE... you've got yourself a handful to choose from, great genetics!



bltiger said:


> Here are some better one from this summer:
> 
> View attachment 907246
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My best and now both of these deer are on my walls. 2010 bucks. 16pointer and 10 point, both bow harvests


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> My best and now both of these deer are on my walls. 2010 bucks. 16pointer and 10 point, both bow harvests


That's what I'm talking about! Incredible buck... What did he score ?


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Few of mine from the past few years


----------



## antler.friek (Sep 8, 2009)

*Heres one of my favorites.*

We called him hightop and have about 30 to 40 pics of him, then when season started we never seen him again. This was 2 years ago, he is now a 5 1/2 yo hopefully he will show his face this year.


----------



## antler.friek (Sep 8, 2009)

*one more of hightop*

one more of hightop


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow!! I'd like to get a shot at high top!! Talk about a nice deer.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Checked the cam today and all I got was stinkin thunder chickens!!!


----------



## born2slay (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a couple


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ks_bow_hunter said:


> Not the biggest, but I thought he was posing good for the camera.


Best Picture in all o the 7 pages!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

born2slay said:


> Here's a couple


Wow talk about a group a nice bucks !!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thinking about getting the cams out in a week or two ....

Let's the 2011 pics started!!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

still under water in my best camera spots...


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Couple of my favorite...


















Need to get the cameras out for some new pictures!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's an awesome series of pictures from last year over a mock scrape I made. Look at the times.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot about these two!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

A little dew on the lens, but still a good picture. I got 25 pictures of this buck (all in daylight) before the 2009 season. Of course i never saw him all season. 

Never saw him again after that. He just dissapeared.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

The last one is a video. Just click on it.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*cameras are still out*

Had a late and troublesome start with the trail camera this season.

here are from past years.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Rory/MO said:


> Here's an awesome series of pictures from last year over a mock scrape I made. Look at the times.


That was one busy few minutes! Who knows what would be going through your head if you were in stand!!


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are a few daytime pics of some bucks from last year. The last pic is from the year previous but he's a stud so I figured why not add him too...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah !! That buck on the bottom right ^^^ is a pig


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

....he missed.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

And one of my favorites:


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

View attachment 1114200
View attachment 1114201
View attachment 1114198


Florida Bucks and Piebald Doe from last season.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW!! James Vee! You know how to grow em in WI.. Great deer.. 

Also thats one pretty doe ^^


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Been watching this wary guy we nicknamed Moose since 2009 when I believe he was either 3.5 or 4.5. Half-rack in 2009, full rack in 2010, and another half-rack this year - saw him at 40 yards one morning during spring turkey season. Only have daytime pics of him from 2009, he likes to move when it is dark. Saw him in person in 2009 at 150 yards during gun season (couldn't get a shot), and never saw him while hunting during 2010.


----------



## Magellan308 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hatrack...matching hooks off both G2's.*


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a couple. The one from 09 was there when I would've been on stand...unfortunately I had just had shoulder surgery and could not bowhunt. Shortly there after he disappeared.


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

awsome deer


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

If this doesnt get your heart pumping for the opener I dont know what will. great pics, hope to get some soon.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Great pics! Awesome deer. Hope for a great season for everyone


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

NCMFX said:


> Looks like you may have some **** deer


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Here's an awesome series of pictures from last year over a mock scrape I made. Look at the times.


Thats awesome. You can see the rut happening by snapshot


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are some from this year:


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome thread great pics


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

one of the coolest threads ive seen on here and some of the greatest pics


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not monsters by any means but a few pics of day time bucks from last year


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are a few of mine. They are not monsters, but respectable deer for the areas I hunt.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^ Love the last shot of the turkeys and the buck


----------



## BigBuckKiller08 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Here are a few*

most are from last year ones from the year before. Just got to be in the woods when they are moving?


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

I got these this week. Lots of daylight activity this week for some reason. Moon maybe.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

here's one from last year


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of these have been posted before, but here goes:


----------



## truckie209 (Mar 25, 2010)

Heres a few from last year and what I have gotten so far this year.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

October just can't come soon enough. This isn't helping the sleep any!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

3spop said:


> I got these this week. Lots of daylight activity this week for some reason. Moon maybe.


This one has an Ipod....


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*finally got my first few pics this year*

This guy will def get the pass this year but it is cool to see the growth from last year...

He has some funky brows thats for sure


----------



## heavyhitter063 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Coupe years old, but I still like it


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

fishfurlife, very nice Oklahoma deer!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

gotta check the cam tomorrow


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

fishfurlife said:


> Coupe years old, but I still like it


Just a stinkin monster


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Blackness (Dec 30, 2008)

here are a couple.

























had more but cant find them at the moment


----------



## truckie209 (Mar 25, 2010)

Couple more from this past week.


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a couple PA bucks from last year. The first guy was still around after archery season but once gun season came, he disappeared:


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

bump for a cool thread


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Going out to check the cameras today! I better have some new pics to share


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*well i found my #1*

a good pic of a deer I call "sixty".....

I got within 60 yards of this deer several times last year but couldnt close the deal


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*More of "sixty"*

Well we are officially less than a month away from opening day....

I sure hope I can keep tabs on this fella


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^ wow talk about some brutes....^^^^

That first one by the feeder is a hog !!!!!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

smokecity said:


> ^^^^ wow talk about some brutes....^^^^
> 
> That first one by the feeder is a hog !!!!!


Yeh...avatar buck. My best friend was hunting him that week and was alternating stands. He was in the "other" stand at the time this was taken. A cat and mouse game for sure...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

mdnabors said:


> Yeh...avatar buck. My best friend was hunting him that week and was alternating stands. He was in the "other" stand at the time this was taken. A cat and mouse game for sure...


that's just the way it goes right? Im trying to decide where to sit on the opener....

I always say its 49% equipment and prep and 51% luck!


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

these are some of my good ones.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

mdnabors said:


> Yeh...avatar buck. My best friend was hunting him that week and was alternating stands. He was in the "other" stand at the time this was taken. A cat and mouse game for sure...


Is he still around?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*sixty*

I'll be chasing this deer every day of the season....hurry up Oct 1st!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Ttt....help me make it October 1st!!!!!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Buck was shot last year, he went WAY down hill from '08


----------



## leftyokie (Feb 14, 2008)

mdnabors said:


> Here are some of my favorite daytime pics. Especially the first one in the snow.


if you need some help with your over population problem please let me know!!!!:wink:


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 1168889
> 
> View attachment 1168887
> 
> Buck was shot last year, he went WAY down hill from '08


wow that's a nice deer! Great pictures!


----------



## KyGaHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

smokecity said:


> I'll be chasing this deer every day of the season....hurry up Oct 1st!


Wow he looks A LOT smaller now that he's out of velvet.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

I've got several daytime pics of this fella...


----------



## SamWhiskey (Feb 10, 2009)

This picture belongs to a buddy of mine, but I thought it was a cool looking buck. Check out the extra main.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! A couple unique bucks ^^^!!!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is still daytime but the flash went off. Wish I would've been hunting this night 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

cgoehl125 said:


> This is still daytime but the flash went off. Wish I would've been hunting this night
> 
> sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


He looks pissed!!! Cool pic !


----------



## bowhuntingmania (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the biggest deer I have ever gotten a picture of. I hunted him hard but never did see him. He ended up getting shot that rifle season about 4 miles from where this picture was taken. We green scored him right at 200". He was a main frame 12 with 18 scorable points.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a true giant right there.... Dang rifle season!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This mature dude was out cruising by my stand at 5:48pm a couple of days ago.


----------



## bowhunter05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Couple from this year..kinda blurry. Arkansas Deer


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

The date was screwed up. This was mid September of this year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Bus33......that's a great buck.

Any hard horned pics?! I bet he has blades by now!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

only day time pic this year.


----------



## cmmtyu (Feb 1, 2009)

*Bucks off my farm this year*


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

cmmtyu said:


> View attachment 1178460


Dang man those are awesome!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowhunter05 said:


> Couple from this year..kinda blurry. Arkansas Deer


Wow that's a monster!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow cmmtyu !! That brute from 8/16 is awesome!


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

That's an old warhorse in those first two pics.



silver_yummies said:


> I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

smokecity said:


> Bus33......that's a great buck.
> 
> Any hard horned pics?! I bet he has blades by now!!!


Smoke, 

No hard horn pics of him yet. I haven't checked my cards since these were pulled. Now that I know he's there I'm staying out of the area until I actually have a bow in my hand. 

I do have pics of him from last year and actually had a chance to shoot him last year. He had bladed G2's last year too. Glad I let him walk....he grew!


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

One from this year.


----------



## Diesel_19 (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

i'd take that cow in a hear beat.... food on the table!


----------



## OhioBowhunter4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Decent Ohio 10 Point


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody getting daylight pics lately?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

mathew_ said:


> man that is freakin awsome, wish my camp had a albino or pibald deer.


can you shoot albinos?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow buckshot....... ^^^^^He is a monster!!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Hope to get the cams back out this week. Anyone have some rutted out big boys on cam?


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

a


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I had this guy at twenty yards, no shot because of blocking branches...:frusty:


----------



## Coyotehunter11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> I had this guy at twenty yards, no shot because of blocking branches...:frusty:


Wow i bet that was heartbreaking. Good luck on getting him though!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Coyotehunter11 said:


> Wow i bet that was heartbreaking. Good luck on getting him though!


Holy crap!.... Glad you did the right thing and didn't take a questionable shot on a deer like that.

Hang in there....thats a beautiful deer.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Who's got some new pictures!!!??


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't got a buck older than 2.5 on cam since October.


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I haven't got a buck older than 2.5 on cam since October.


Crazy how that works... I swear we are hunting similar properties a 1,000+ miles apart..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Crazy how that works... I swear we are hunting similar properties a 1,000+ miles apart..


Yup they are here like flies in the summer and October, then boom they are gone. Glad I have a buck or I would be really frustrated. Guessing all of the bucks are in the big woods by now. Hope sixty is just being elusive for you and he shows his face soon!


----------



## Blackness (Dec 30, 2008)

I finally get to hunt this spot this weekend. after finding it last year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good! Good luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a heck of a trail!!! Good luck man


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are a couple...A couple young ones, a hitlister and a backyard deer that's off limits (city limits)...


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

My favorite that I ever got.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome picture!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here is a PA double drop tine. Poor guy.

*


----------



## Pepsi Man (Sep 10, 2010)

still hunting for this one.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

buckshot...that deer looks like he crossed into a Jersey supefund site...


----------



## M L (Nov 23, 2011)

I love daytime pics of big bucks!

This is a pic from last year. It was the only daytime picture of a nice buck all of last year, I have alot of nighttime pics of him and a few other nice ones. He made it through the year and ended up developing into the buck in my avatar pic. I shot him on Oct 22 of this year at 8:00 am. These were the only known sightings of this buck during the daylight between myself and the other guys on that farm. We all have dozens of nighttime pics of him though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Double throat patch too! Wow great buck!


----------



## M L (Nov 23, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Double throat patch too! Wow great buck!


Thanks! I didn't recognize this buck when he came in and didn't realize he was as big as he was until I came up to him and noticed the split brows and it all came together. The second throat patch wasn't as prominent this year as last, but it is still pretty cool. The taxidermist said he usually only sees about 1 in 150 with that type of markings.


----------



## montona78 (Feb 20, 2009)

This guy had a double throat patch as well. he also had more white near his brisket than usual. Congrats on your buck!


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

* 









* 









* 









*


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pics buckshot... What's your home brew set up!?


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

The first one is a Fuji F40fd, Second and third pics are from a Sony W130. The last pic is from a Nikon s640 homebrews.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shot this deer couple of weeks ago; grossed 168.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Deer was hit and killed by car 2 days after this pic was taken.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow cypert2 !!! Nice deer and too bad for the second one... He Appears to be a GIANT!


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is the best daytime pic I have so far...I also have one of him the day before in the morning on the same trail coming toward the camera but unfortunately I did not realize how much sun was getting through to the camera and it caused a terrible "wash out" of the picture. I have since adjusted the camera and of course I have not gotten any more of this big boy since.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

these are some of mine. ya they dont compare to any other bucks on this thread but there big to me


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

This one is still on my hit list.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

awesome thread!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Buckshot your homebrews take amazing pics im very impressed!!


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow incredible picture and buck!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry guys, i know they arent big bucks, but i dont like the daylight velvet pics and these are my favorite daytime pics. I really like the first one, only because it got me in the tree(circled myself) The others are small bucks but i just really like the pics...


----------



## bigman63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Blayze (Aug 2, 2007)

biggest one I got in the daylight


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

An absolute stud Mike. Wow. Still can't get over that buck.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow Blayze... Great pic, he has a neck on him!


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sent from my Android using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

got a couple of this guy in the summer, then he vannished. would love to get another picture of him, at the very least.
not the widest, but lots of mass at the bases.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang V .. Those beams will touch next year... Awesome buck


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

some good deer here guys. wish i had some to add but all mine were taken at night.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Dang V .. Those beams will touch next year... Awesome buck


lol, i know. we called him 350, cause he almost comes all the way around. i think something happened to him, haven't heard of him
getting shot. we had a some bad cases of blue / black tongue in the area this year. i think he might have died.


----------



## 5 Seas (Dec 27, 2007)

I caught this guy adjusting my camera settings


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

mathew_ said:


> got this sad daddy, also a arkansas deer.


Sad daddy?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

A few nice ones.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BP- monster 8 there with sweet kickers!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone else got pics to add before this thread goes to bed for a few months  !!!!


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

here are some i had on my computer at home.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats an awesome buck!

V-Train - some great pics as well! The one with the 8 pointer looking away from the camera is one of the best on here man!


----------



## Ryan B (May 28, 2003)

Here are a couple


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ Great pics!


----------



## Up in the tree (Nov 17, 2010)

silver_yummies said:


> I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bute must be a late season pic no antlers LOL


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not trail cams-just some I snapped.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

<a href="http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k242/mark_091/?action=view&current=1319.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k242/mark_091/1319.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

i will try again...http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k242/mark_091/1319.jpg


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

still trying, bear with me it's been a long time since I have posted pics....http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k242/mark_091/?action=view&current=1299.jpg


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

country2 said:


> still trying, bear with me it's been a long time since I have posted pics....http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k242/mark_091/?action=view¤t=1299.jpg


Try copying the img code and paste it in here.


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help! There is a few, I have several more like these if interested.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Not the biggest but he was a brawler, he was broke off about 2 inches off the base.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## VAassassin (Dec 20, 2011)

*Apple tree bucks*





















A few from underneath an apple tree on our farm. Date and time stamp arent correct. These pics were taken in Sept.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## VAassassin (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## VAassassin (Dec 20, 2011)

ttt

Sent by messenger hawk from nowhere important


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

mathews_rage said:


> View attachment 1277540


Ummm mass!!! wow great buck!

Is it October yet?.....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

too windy to shoot on my day off bump....


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Country2 is that the buck that was poached in Osage county Kansas?


----------



## mike127 (Jul 18, 2010)

Not bad for NY


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ not bad for anywhere!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

wipy said:


> View attachment 1298905


that's one of the coolest big buck daytime photo's ever!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

crockett said:


> that's one of the coolest big buck daytime photo's ever!


Not to mention the buck appears to be a GIANT!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Its hard to believe I'll be putting a few cameras out soon!!!


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

im jealous


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

A couple good ones from 2 years ago


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

crockett said:


> that's one of the coolest big buck daytime photo's ever!


I had to do a double take on that one! , nice to see these ghost deer show themselves dureing the daylight , just awsome pics from everyone who was able to get them, love the thread!


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

My 2011 Buck


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

Check the times on these pictures...they are a few years old but I walked past the camera on my way out of the woods and this guy showed up less than 10 minutes later. The camera was about 70-80 yards from my stand...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yohe - that's awesome! Did you end up seeing the buck from your stand?!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't have any good "photos" because I leave my cameras on video, but got this one last year with my M80:


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

wipy said:


> View attachment 1298905


Good luck this year.
Picture taken on 1/26/2012 I would feel he made it through the season.


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

We have a lot of these black and white deer where i live ,but the farmers get upset when i shoot one


silver_yummies said:


> I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Yohe Mounts said:


> Check the times on these pictures...they are a few years old but I walked past the camera on my way out of the woods and this guy showed up less than 10 minutes later. The camera was about 70-80 yards from my stand...
> View attachment 1339362
> View attachment 1339363


Should have waited just a LITTLE longer!! LOL. Bet you were kicking yourself :wink: I have a similar story. Had my camera on a corn block ten yards from my ladder stand. I hadnt seen any good bucks so I wasnt hunting real hard. I decided to stay in for the evening because it was snowing and cold. It just so happened to be the day this dude showed up, in daylight no less!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm way behind this year fellas... Can't wait to get a few cams out!!! The countdown has started !!!!!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

mathews_rage said:


> View attachment 1277540


I kid you not, i've seen pictures of a buck just like this in pa


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Technically it's still daytime in the picture!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

amazing pics!!!! SMOKECITY: saw the earlier pics of "60" you had posted.....then i saw your sig line....congrats on getting him!!! (i'm new to the forum..sorry if "60" story posted elsewhere)


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are some of mine from over the years! The first one I have named "muley" on the account of his 5" split G2 and I hope he splits both this year! Found both of his sheds this past winter too!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> amazing pics!!!! SMOKECITY: saw the earlier pics of "60" you had posted.....then i saw your sig line....congrats on getting him!!! (i'm new to the forum..sorry if "60" story posted elsewhere)


Well , The hunt is over but I didn't shoot him! It was an incredible adventure. Another AT member put him down ... 

I'm anxious to see who will take his spot this year!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

One of my most regretable moments...was getting burned out from hunting alot and decided to take a few days off from the stand.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

DV1 said:


> One of my most regretable moments...was getting burned out from hunting alot and decided to take a few days off from the stand.


That's a great buck man... Isn't that just the way it goes sometime ?!!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

You should have seen him in 2009. :jaw:


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

smokecity said:


> Well , The hunt is over but I didn't shoot him! It was an incredible adventure. Another AT member put him down ...
> 
> I'm anxious to see who will take his spot this year!


Oh.... sorry bout that! i'm sure he passed those genes down!!!!


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are a few of mine..


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great pics


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

wow quickhonda... that deer has come awesome main beams


----------



## sdboyle (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

DV1 said:


> One of my most regretable moments...was getting burned out from hunting alot and decided to take a few days off from the stand.


holy god!!!..if i pulled my camera and seen that..i would cry.


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Balls you have a nice buck there!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

balls said:


> View attachment 1405404
> View attachment 1405406


What a buck!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

keep em coming !!


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

Velvet...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Split G2 buck in the background...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Two good bucks in the background there!!!^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

^ wv .- obviosely the date stamp is wrong on that but man what a horse!


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the ones Im after this year!


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

airwolf said:


> ^ wv .- obviosely the date stamp is wrong on that but man what a horse!


Yes it is wrong. New area didn't know if anything was in there and I wasn't really worried about the time or date. But now I am...lol. I'll try to be there first day of the season if I don't have to work.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

wvbowhunter4 said:


>


That's a freaking monster!!


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Have only got this guy on cam once...Wish I could see how much he has grown...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally getting cams out this week. Hope to have some action in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

failed my first round of camera's pulls  forgot to clear my memory cards from last year... Should have some pics by Friday morning!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

smokecity said:


> I'd like to see the best day time pictures of big bucks! I know we always get lots of night time pictures. Here are a few of my best.




What Stealthcam do you have? 



Does it eat batteries? Mine did.
.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> Should have waited just a LITTLE longer!! LOL. Bet you were kicking yourself :wink: I have a similar story. Had my camera on a corn block ten yards from my ladder stand. I hadnt seen any good bucks so I wasnt hunting real hard. I decided to stay in for the evening because it was snowing and cold. It just so happened to be the day this dude showed up, in daylight no less!





Snowing and cold is when they move!
.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont even remember the model. I have two and they are both on trees right now. Its old and it eats the D's like a growing baby.... Takes awesome pics. Think I paid $100 for it

Would love to run a high end camera one of these days... just cant justify it right now when mine are still working great



hedp said:


> What Stealthcam do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you have running around this year man.


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 1464811
View attachment 1464813
View attachment 1464814
View attachment 1464817


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's a few decent ones.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

195B&C said:


> Here's a few decent ones.


Just decent???!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

195B&C said:


> Here's a few decent ones.


You have a great spot, your buck from last year was unreal!


----------



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

It's like he was posing for the camera


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a big boy but I think the lighting on the picture is cool.


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

mhoff that's a cool buck!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> You have a great spot, your buck from last year was unreal!


Thank you! Hopefully I can connect with one of these boys this year. You Iowa guys have it made though. I got my first point this year and cant wait to make it up that way in two or three years.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

mhoff15 said:


> It's like he was posing for the camera


Awesome pic and awesome place ya got there! Man I cant wait to hunt iowa in a couple years!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

195B&C said:


> Thank you! Hopefully I can connect with one of these boys this year. You Iowa guys have it made though. I got my first point this year and cant wait to make it up that way in two or three years.


ya man you have you hands full with some big boys! Great pictures


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Man 195BC..... that 10 is wide! Keep us posted!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

smokecity said:


> ya man you have you hands full with some big boys! Great pictures


Yes I do, but thank you!


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

Gettin pumped now after lookin at some of these deer


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

smokecity said:


> Man 195BC..... that 10 is wide! Keep us posted!


Will do! He's actually a 6x6. THose two pics dont show his 5s that great and the right g5 might only be 1" long. I'll try to find a better pic to show you a better view.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

some awesome pics on here!!!!

hopefully I will have a couple to post up myself after my first camera pull this weekend


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

195B&C said:


> Thank you! Hopefully I can connect with one of these boys this year. You Iowa guys have it made though. I got my first point this year and cant wait to make it up that way in two or three years.


The bucks you have there make my Iowa bucks look sick lol!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> The bucks you have there make my Iowa bucks look sick lol!


Haha that's deffinately a compliment!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's a few other angles of the big 6x6


----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)

Dang I'm hunting in the wrong state!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

195B&C said:


> Here's a few other angles ....
> 
> Wow man... I hope you get a crack at him!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

195B&C said:


> Here's a few other angles of the big 6x6


Awesome! Which one is your top target? That second one is a monster too.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thread


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

Best deer in my area right now.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Awesome! Which one is your top target? That second one is a monster too.


Out of these deer the third one with the tall rack (sky scraper) is probably my #1...Then the 6x6 is a very close 2nd. I really think the 6x6 is only a 4 yr old and deffinately no older than five. That's just by judging his body size with the other deer he's runnin with that has a bigger body so im not real sure. But sky scraper I know for sure will be 5 1/2 this year. I have sheds off of him since he was a three year old a long with trail cam pics. The 6x6 just showed up this year. 
That second deer is on a different farm from the others. As bad as I hate to say it, he has dissapeared in the last two weeks.


----------



## JKinney (Aug 7, 2012)

ohio bucks --- "drop tine" & "burr"


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Caught this guy on a late afternoon nap.....literally 30 yards from the road. Ended up taking him during rifle season. 132" 9 pointer, nice sized body.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Man ks.... that hard horned pic from 9/7 last year is sweet! That wild boys right side is awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

195B&C said:


> Out of these deer the third one with the tall rack (sky scraper) is probably my #1...Then the 6x6 is a very close 2nd. I really think the 6x6 is only a 4 yr old and deffinately no older than five. That's just by judging his body size with the other deer he's runnin with that has a bigger body so im not real sure. But sky scraper I know for sure will be 5 1/2 this year. I have sheds off of him since he was a three year old a long with trail cam pics. The 6x6 just showed up this year.
> That second deer is on a different farm from the others. As bad as I hate to say it, he has dissapeared in the last two weeks.


Ya I meant buck #3, that would definitely be my top buck but I wouldn't complain about any of those other monsters!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Oh ya*



APAsuphan said:


> Ya I meant buck #3, that would definitely be my top buck but I wouldn't complain about any of those other monsters!


For sure I'd take any of em!


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres a good one i got in early august!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdawg (Feb 12, 2012)

We call this one The Freak. Think you can see why!


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## kilby91 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Man Kilby!!! That's a grip of bone ya go there! The bruiser with the doe in the second to last pic is incredible !!


----------



## kilby91 (Aug 13, 2012)

That one with the kickers in the last pic was taken that year.. Went 183".. He was a stud, i had him at a little over 100 yards during bow season. One of my uncle's friends got him during muzzleloader season. Southern Illinois..


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

kilby91 said:


>


Great bucks!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I saw a lot of shooters.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

wow NBP... talk about some studs!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump ....rough go so far running my cams ...maybe that means I'll smoke a giant I've never had a pic of......:darkbeer:


----------



## bckstrpbro08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Indiana buck. He was so trashy. crazy amount of stickers. I got a 10 minute video of him eating in the food plot. Never came close enough and never saw him again.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

kilby91 said:


>


Holy cow! You have some awesome ground to hunt!


----------



## bwebster (Oct 25, 2009)

pretty good un


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

And he is at "my" taxidermy now


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

kilby91 said:


>


What county is that?


----------



## Clint07 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like junior wants to die... Hard to tell how good he is in this pic, but from summer time pics I can assure you he's a good one.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Great buck buddy!! He looks like a dandy!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup I'm excited for vacation that's for sure! Pic was less than 100 yards from my stand, wish I was hunting that day! Actually had my number 2 buck come in at 50 yards from the same stand, he saw me reach for my bow and trotted off. He is a stud 160" buck too.


----------



## CBG123 (Dec 18, 2010)

From '08 but I love this series of pics with him trailing the doe!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup I'm excited for vacation that's for sure! Pic was less than 100 yards from my stand, wish I was hunting that day! Actually had my number 2 buck come in at 50 yards from the same stand, he saw me reach for my bow and trotted off. He is a stud 160" buck too.


Hope you get a shot at one of your shooters 

Stay at it... I get out starting the 7th


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

I shot this guy on opening day, probably the best trail cam picture Ive ever seen clarity wise. WHEN those wildgame innovations cameras work which is 50/50 they do take great pictures.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Hope you get a shot at one of your shooters
> 
> Stay at it... I get out starting the 7th


It's been slow the last few days. I'm not even sure the buck I posted above exists. I have never seen in him person and don't really have a clue where he lives


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone have some late season bucks heading for food to add ??

Otherwise this threads off to bed for a few months!!


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Late last summer*

Got this picture late last summer.

Actually on 9/20 !!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice pic !^^


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

It's getting to be that time of year again! Help me out here and show me what any of you early birds are catching
On cam!!!


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

He's not big, but I'll be looking to shoot this guy first this year. like to see what happens in the next two months.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

not very big bucks around this area. that last pic, he has a twin running around I got on camera last week with the other side looking the same....I'm hoping to see this guy in the daytime soon.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

[ATT






ACH=CONFIG]1700257[/ATTACH] Last year, but he is around this year and looking better every day.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> [ATT
> View attachment 1700257
> ACH=CONFIG]1700257[/ATTACH] Last year, but he is around this year and looking better every day.


Bruiser!


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Ok one more then back to work. this guy I've been hunt for three years, this fall he will be 8 1/2


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

SOme daytime shots.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet jesus!



bltiger said:


> technically it's still daytime in the picture!
> View attachment 1371270


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> [ATT
> View attachment 1700257
> ACH=CONFIG]1700257[/ATTACH] Last year, but he is around this year and looking better every day.


Post some pics


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a few that kept me up at night...


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*A couple that come to mind...*

...and lost a few hours sleep over...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Hopefully you are on him this year.... wow wow wow


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

Heres a couple of the one I killed last year.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

*Daytime Pic*


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Got this guy june 28th

What do you think he will end up looking like?

I get hung up looking at bases...
View attachment 1711365


----------



## HoytND (Jul 1, 2011)

Not a huge buck but respectable. Scored right at 134. 







8x5. Found his sheds the next spring. Scored close to 164.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

HoytND^^^ that bottom deer is a giant

Wow


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Big body!!


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pic quality but this was the only daytime photo I ever got of this deer. Ended up putting an arrow in him in early November, scored 150.







Mounted.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

That thing is a slob kspseshooter!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great deer


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 1714987


I don't think I could handle getting a pic of a buck like that. What an absolute monster!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Just happened to notice those pics was taken a year ago today


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Neat pic from this year


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Once i get the pics down loaded I will


BP1992 said:


> Bruiser!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Once i get the pics down loaded I will


Will what?


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Keep them coming! Getting my cams out next weekend!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

He is young but a stud for my area.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^^Great Buck^^^^^^


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet pic! Liking that CB trail cam!? Seems to have a fast trigger!

That's a great buck. Looks WIDE!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

smokecity said:


> Sweet pic! Liking that CB trail cam!? Seems to have a fast trigger!
> 
> That's a great buck. Looks WIDE!


Thanks! I have 8 Cuddebacks and really like them a lot. They do have a very fast trigger speed and rarely miss the deer. A lot of people dislike them but I've had nothing but great results with them.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to add some brand new bucks to this ol thread tomorrow!


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Finally got a decent day time photo


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's 2 Ohio studs taking this past week on the farm I hunt. Both deer pics were within 200 yds of each other. Time an hour off due to camera being out there during time change in the booner pics.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW^^^^ Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

OhioBoneCrusher said:


> Here's 2 Ohio studs taking this past week on the farm I hunt. Both deer pics were within 200 yds of each other. Time an hour off due to camera being out there during time change in the booner pics.


Good god how much to hunt with you.Serious.Those things are awesome


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a lot of history with the big 8. Three years actually. Last year I missed him in muzzle season in the same field. At dusk i hit a twig halfway between us that my scope didn't show. His primary residents is the block of timber to the right. The 13 pt is what I love about the rut. If you have a travel corridor between 2 big blocks of timber then anything can happen. I have a good inventory of all our deer and that's the first we've ever seen of him. Man do I love OHIO!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

OhioBoneCrusher said:


> I have a lot of history with the big 8. Three years actually. Last year I missed him in muzzle season in the same field. At dusk i hit a twig halfway between us that my scope didn't show. His primary residents is the block of timber to the right. The 13 pt is what I love about the rut. If you have a travel corridor between 2 big blocks of timber then anything can happen. I have a good inventory of all our deer and that's the first we've ever seen of him. Man do I love OHIO!


Hope you get another crack at him... That 8pt is a beast!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

One of our target bucks... EB

He seems to have a inconsistent range which makes sense this time of year.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Bowhunteron72 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

This one from last year.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is one. Not huge, but decent. 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAXymJiuUmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

And another. 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3sRqGA3_Mc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Got this pic a fee days ago. Not a big buck but def a cool pic.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Wish I had a recent one to add here.......this season I hardly have any daytime pics....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Wish I had a recent one to add here.......this season I hardly have any daytime pics....


At least you have pics!


----------



## 70chevy (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## 70chevy (Nov 17, 2013)

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 1811390


Now that's a cranker,Nice deer


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Put cams out supper early this year. Hope to catch em growing!!!


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I love this photo, don't pay any attention to the date/time -- it's an old Moultree i40 that the screen went dead on years ago.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

I know there wont be anything as amazing as most here but this thread sure motivates me to go get my camera put up.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KSQ2 said:


> I love this photo, don't pay any attention to the date/time -- it's an old Moultree i40 that the screen went dead on years ago.


I can see why.... Awesome pic!


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

This picture doesn't do this deer justice. I had him at 150 yards last year and he dwarfed a 120" buck.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I only seem to get them at night..between midnight and 4:00 am

Lots of baskets early morning in the daylight just not the big ones.


----------



## huskerbrett24 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nebraska Buck*


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Second one is still alive...and that was the correct date.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

kstatemallards said:


> Second one is still alive...and that was the correct date.


First buck is sweet!


----------



## PhersonShooter (Apr 30, 2013)

Last year. All three bucks still alive and walking.


----------



## dchughes7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

dchughes7 said:


> View attachment 1978693
> View attachment 1978684
> View attachment 1978689


I'm in love with that droptine buck. He just looks bad @ss!!!!


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite bucks. Watched and passed him up for a few years until he blew into this.


----------



## ultratectj (Jun 17, 2004)

dchughes7 said:


> View attachment 1978693
> View attachment 1978684
> View attachment 1978689


Studs!!!


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ultratectj said:


> Studs!!!


Pigs!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

nthewild said:


>


awesome deer


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that buck!! ^^^^^


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump this up! Let's see some rutted up mid day bucks!


----------



## chiefn (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's one from last Thursday. Too bad I filled my tag already or I would have been there.


----------



## techdmb (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

chiefn said:


> Here's one from last Thursday. Too bad I filled my tag already or I would have been there.
> View attachment 2080208


Is that a 6X6? Awesome buck!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

It's about that time of year?! Who's got some new material?!


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is the same buck in velvet but at night earlier that year. Its hard to see how long his brows were in the day time pic.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

*this one still haunts me*




























Switched days off with my boss, would have been that stand that morning! Neighbor ended up shooting him.


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

sethjamto said:


> These are my best daytime pics from a couple of seasons ago. These were taken within 50yds of my house too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda stealth cam is this. Great pics


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

This one still haunts me...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow Kybeau.... That's a stud horse


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

smokecity said:


> Wow Kybeau.... That's a stud horse


Tell me a about it. Can't tell you how much history I have with this buck. First laid eyes on him in the summer of 2010. But only seen him 4 times while hunting. Also had him on my camera 30 mins after checking it one afternoon when I decided not to hunt that evening.

As far as I know, he is still out there. He would be 10 this year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

kybeau said:


> Tell me a about it. Can't tell you how much history I have with this buck. First laid eyes on him in the summer of 2010. But only seen him 4 times while hunting. Also had him on my camera 30 mins after checking it one afternoon when I decided not to hunt that evening.
> 
> As far as I know, he is still out there. He would be 10 this year.


Wow .... If somehow he is still around he is on the downward slope. He sure would be a trophy!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

I've been after this buck for a few years now. Haven't seen it in daylight from my stand yet. Big one eyed suburban warrior. My stand is 20 yards to the right. Didn't show up on camera at all last year. Great brows on this pig.Maybe this year.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow couple of great bucks!


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome pic !!


----------



## rydwny (Sep 2, 2014)

I need get original pic downloaded but I snapped a pic on my phone


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

bigdogg2002 said:


> View attachment 2458522
> View attachment 2458538
> View attachment 2458554
> View attachment 2458570
> ...




Ugh!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

kybeau said:


> This one still haunts me...


I killed an old 19 point non typical and although his rack was different, his face and body looked a whole lot like that one.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

kybeau said:


> This one still haunts me...


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not a monster but this was opening day this year. I was looking for my first buck kill with a bow (killed a smaller 8 sunday). He is standing 15 yards broadside from my stand I would have been hunting... Instead I was camping with the family.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


>


I hunted tht top buck ad careful and smart as I've ever hunted any deer in my life. He was killed the next year abiut 2 miles away


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Onpoint85 said:


> I killed an old 19 point non typical and although his rack was different, his face and body looked a whole lot like that one.






Wow.


----------



## VaArcher (Feb 1, 2004)

All of these are on National Forest in Virginia.

This one is at night but is still a cool pic I think.


This is a bachelor group of bucks in the springtime. You can see the pedicels starting to grow.


And this old boy knew when to move. In the middle of the day when all the hunters are back at the truck eating lunch.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Love to see some added in 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechcvx (Sep 13, 2017)

Few from this year









Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## nitro943 (Oct 16, 2012)

In...


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome thread. I can add a few


----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Split_G3 (Sep 12, 2006)

A couple more


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Rip78 said:


> View attachment 6341227


The older I get and the more mature bucks I kill I am not easily impressed much anymore but the two pics above you posted are pretty impressive. Nice pics. I am looking more at the size of the buck than the exposure lol.


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Both mature bucks the first one I got pics of him mature in 2013 the first year I hunted that area so I guess him at 8 years old. Haven't been lucky enough to get a crack at him yet. Glad you like pics.


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)

2014 any way


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Not a monster but I think it’s a pretty cool pic


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

All are public land









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

John Doe said:


> Not a monster but I think it’s a pretty cool pic


This is a great pic for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## meanmachine (May 31, 2013)

Here a few of mine to add.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's my share of pics.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've played cat and mouse with this guy for the past three years.... He's winning.


----------



## vawoodgoat (Jan 16, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of the only Giant I've ever gotten daytime pictures of. Killed him the next day in the evening. 

Hoping next year brings another. Definitely have a couple up and comers.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, lots of really good bucks here!!


----------



## Garnetngold (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## CJNoble8 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

vawoodgoat said:


> View attachment 6341893
> View attachment 6341895
> 
> 
> ...


I’d love to see hero pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

one of them is at last light. Still a great deer.


----------



## vawoodgoat (Jan 16, 2015)

smokecity said:


> I’d love to see hero pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pm me your email address and I'll send you a couple. I don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## vawoodgoat (Jan 16, 2015)

Chuck N said:


>


Stud!


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow Rakboehunter..... that’s a increble pic of a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

smokecity said:


> Wow Rakboehunter..... that’s a increble pic of a great buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I was blessed with the opportunity to harvest him in November.


















View attachment 6349529


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

rakbowhunter said:


> Thank you! I was blessed with the opportunity to harvest him in November.
> View attachment 6349503
> View attachment 6349509
> View attachment 6349517
> View attachment 6349529


stud!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

rakbowhunter said:


> Thank you! I was blessed with the opportunity to harvest him in November.
> View attachment 6349503
> View attachment 6349509
> View attachment 6349517
> View attachment 6349529


Wow! That’s incredible man. Those bases are nasty! Congrats again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

vawoodgoat said:


> pm me your email address and I'll send you a couple. I don't want to hijack the thread.


Will do. I started it lol so either way it’s all good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyFool (Nov 22, 2017)

Taken this year as I let him walk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Who’s got some new 2018 pics to add?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is one I was after.


----------



## Rutstrut23 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hope to see him during the season!!









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple boys of summer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow that’s a monster!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

